# bhm squashing



## chicken legs (Dec 10, 2008)

could someone write about a bottom heavy, weight gaining guy who learns about and enjoys straddling and squashing his slender girlfriend or even point me to some stories like that.

Thanks:smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel like I'm writting my own story....YAY ME


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe you could take some of your experiences, and write them up? Either an article/essay recalling how it started or some particular event, or a slightly fictionalized version? Because one thing I've observed around Dimensions over the years is that if one person says they like a particular thing, there are usually at least ten more who like it too, but who aren't saying anything, and oodles more who could at least appreciate it. 

In other words, if you write it, I bet you make some other ladies (and probably gents too) happy.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL...ok

Ironically, I just bought a pack of note pads

***jots down..."you are my destiny..I mean density"....lol***


----------



## tankgirl (Dec 16, 2009)

Two stories I'm working on right now have some BHM squashing in.
Journal part 2 and filename "hisnhers". Needs a real title, that one does. Both of them ought to be done this month.
Those two also have some other things that were discussed in the story ideas thread on the BHM/FFA board.
A third story I'm working on has other ideas from the story ideas thread, and is much less worked on. (Some 13 or 14 Kb as opposed to almost 60 Kb.... in plain txt format.) So it'll be done when it's done, but since I like squashing too, and that one's more an erotic fic than the others put together..... 
I hope you're drooling.
[end shameless plug]


----------

